# New Zealand opening to world. 2022 February - Prime minister announcment



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Here's a PDF with all details

Note that these slang terms mean someone holding a New Zealand passport or Australian passport. (not just a Visa, like students)

Kiwi
Kiwis
New Zealanders
New Zealand citizen
The Government has unveiled its new plan to reopen the country to vaccinated travellers from all over the world in five stages across 2022.

This will end the requirement for most people to get a managed isolation (MIQ) spot, which have been severely limited.

Travellers will instead have to self-isolate at home – first for 10 days, then for seven. All of the groups would need to be vaccinated against Covid-19 - but not boosted.

----------------------
27 February 2022 New Zealand citizens in Australia will be able to arrive here without going into MIQ.

Includes students, but only

living in Australia before February 2022
and must have New Zealand passport or Australian passport
----------------------
13 March 2022 the rules for Australia are essentially widened to the rest of the world.

New Zealand citizens from anywhere – whether citizens or permanent residents – can skip MIQ and self-isolate instead. Their partners and dependent children can also come.

Still no students (see previous February date)

The critical workers mentioned above - teachers, medical workers - could now come from anywhere.

Alongside them will be a much wider swath of skilled workers who are not New Zealand citizens. However, they would need to be earning at least 1.5x the median wage

Salary in New Zealand must be greater than

NZ dollar (NZD) $84,240/year
US dollar (USD) ~ $56,000/year
Euro ~ 49,000/year
Rupee ~ 4.2 million
Yuan (CNY) ~ 355,000
Furthermore, working holiday schemes can restart from this date.

The family reunification border exception for highly skilled workers will be aligned with the expanded settings for long-term critical workers, so more onshore workers will be able to reunite with their families.
----------------------
12 April 2022: Anyone with a visa, including students

5000 overseas *students *eligible to study in semester two.

The Government will also look to expand the amount of skilled workers coming in – to include season workers and some critical workers who wouldn't meet the income test mentioned above.
----------------------
2022 July or earlier – Visa-waiver countries

Anyone from a visa-waiver country able to skip MIQ if vaccinated.
----------------------
2022 October: Everyone else

From October normal visa processing would resume and travellers from anywhere would be able to come to New Zealand and skip MIQ.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Tourist operators and farmers complaining "too little". Maori and unvaccinated complaining "too much." American lawyers would use the term "splitting the baby" 
Or from the TV show "Curb Your Enthusiasm": "A good compromise is when both parties are dissatisfied"










*Stuff*: Covid-19 NZ: How New Zealand's five-step border reopening will work

*RNZ*: Covid-19: Border reopening for New Zealanders confirmed for end of February - what you need to know

*Stuff*: Border reopening plan welcome, but 'too cautious and too slow' for some

*RNZ*: Border reopening: Tourism operators welcome positive step forward

*Waatea news*: Border opening concerns Māori

*One New*: Isolation when borders fully reopen would be ‘massive handbrake’

[A tourist operator said]: “... seven or 10-day isolation ... is going to be a massive handbrake on demand.

“I really struggle to see that people are going to want to come to New Zealand and spend seven or 10 days of their holiday in self-isolation.”


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

New Zealand Herald: Immigration NZ 'quietly changing' Government border reopening rules: licensed adviser

An immigration adviser is accusing Immigration New Zealand of "quietly changing" the Government's border reopening rules.

In a joint press release on February 3, Minister for Covid-19 Response Chris Hipkins and Immigration Minister Kris Faafoi announced a five-step border reopening plan from February 27.

Step 3 of the plan said that from 11.59pm on April 12, the New Zealand border will "open to current offshore temporary visa holders who can still meet the relevant visa requirements", and step 5 indicated the border will "fully reopen to visitors from anywhere in the world and all visa categories fully reopen".

Temporary visas include visitor visa, work visa, interim visa, student visa, limited visa, military visa and special temporary visas.

However, the wordings have recently been changed on the INZ website information, with step 3 no longer applies to temporary visa holders but only "temporary work and student visa holders currently outside NZ" and temporary visitor visa holders being pushed to step 4 which will start only by July 2022 and not April 12.
...


----------

